# Fake News



## Packerjohn (Oct 4, 2021)

All living things age, both plants and animals.  Today, I found what I call "Fake News'.  Someone is telling me that "there is no law in biology that says living things need to age."  I thought that all the laws in biology say that everything ages.  Who is this "new age scientist" to tell us that night is day and that the earth is flat in a manner of speaking?

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcastnew...ith-mcarthur-on-anti-aging-research-1.6191061


----------



## jerry old (Oct 4, 2021)

Soapbox:  *90 minutes* of local news every weekday-show and discuss local killings, traffic, weather and fluffy events.
Run videos of the 'exciting event of network shows available this evening'-these are commercials which are alleged to be
meaningful events

National News: Probably not meant to mislead (most of the time), but you can't present the problems of this nation with sound bites

I watch BBC, a French News Program and Al Jazeera, of course they too slant the news, it's a matter of deciding which news program
lies the least.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 4, 2021)

I find that subject and his theories absolutely fascinating!


----------



## Verisure (Oct 9, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> All living things age, both plants and animals.  Today, I found what I call "Fake News'.  Someone is telling me that "there is no law in biology that says living things need to age."  I thought that all the laws in biology say that everything ages.  Who is this "new age scientist" to tell us that night is day and that the earth is flat in a manner of speaking?
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/podcastnew...ith-mcarthur-on-anti-aging-research-1.6191061


Natural law includes the deterioration of living matter. Nature can prolong life by rejuvenating/replacing dead cells but those cells are DEAD. They don't come back to life. Eventually, cells can no longer be rejuvenated and the whole being dies.

"_Of Late I Think of Cliffordville_"


----------



## Verisure (Oct 9, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Soapbox:  *90 minutes* of local news every weekday-show and discuss local killings, traffic, weather and fluffy events.
> Run videos of the 'exciting event of network shows available this evening'-these are commercials which are alleged to be
> meaningful events
> 
> ...


Only independent news (if there is such a thing) does not "lie".


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2021)

Everything dies including the universe.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 9, 2021)

May I join in?  IMO, Everything in creation is in a cycle of creation, maintenance, evolution, and dissolution, and in this continuity, life in the multiverse goes on.  Only in the absolute Being, or the state of pure consciousness, does this not dissolve.  All other existence in the manifested state is subject to the laws of nature.
I don't believe in the existence of time in the absolute, so, this McArthur on anti-aging is correct, because it is possible to slow aging to a point where it's not perceptible.  This doesn't mean it will not dissolve.  I means it is slowed as Earth's perception of linear time is slowed.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 17, 2021)

Good question!
All cells age (I have a biology background). But there are ways to slow or reverse the clock of aging, like others have said here. Dr. David Sinclair is someone I have followed in the past who studies longevity. I found a recent video where he talks about intermittent fasting and ways to increase longevity. The reason I listen to him is because he has done his research (he's from Harvard) and years ago, was the first to talk about resveratrol (from wine/grapes) and longevity. I have been doing intermittent fasting (don't eat from 8:30pm to 10:30am) for a few years now. You may know of him, but I have included his video here:


----------



## Don M. (Oct 17, 2021)

Can you imagine a world where everyone lived twice as long...or older?  The planet would be overrun with humans, and the problems that would create would make life miserable, for most.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 17, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Good question!
> All cells age (I have a biology background). But there are ways to slow or reverse the clock of aging, like others have said here. Dr. David Sinclair is someone I have followed in the past who studies longevity. I found a recent video where he talks about intermittent fasting and ways to increase longevity. The reason I listen to him is because he has done his research (he's from Harvard) and years ago, was the first to talk about resveratrol (from wine/grapes) and longevity. I have been doing intermittent fasting (don't eat from 8:30pm to 10:30am) for a few years now. You may know of him, but I have included his video here:


There's nothing more disgusting than a comb-over or those little plots of peroxided hair transplants, or silly-coned titties, botox lips, tattooed eyebrows, stick-on camel hair eye lashes, foot-long plastic fingernails, failing cheekbones after a dozen facelifts, etc. etc. etc. Looking at some woman who's all plastered up to appear younger then noting her wrinkled hands/boney fingers and staggering foothold trying to walk ...... really turns my stomach. Why are people so self-conscious about ageing? Me, I follow Popeye's example, *"I yam what I yam".*


----------



## Pepper (Oct 18, 2021)

*I hate getting older.*  It's not the number of years, it's the loss of power.  Power to do simple things that I always took for granted.  

Trying to make friends with this loss, but it ain't easy.


----------

